# New Site Coming..



## b.rett (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey everyone.. I am still pretty new to this forum and so far it has been awesome!  I have been working on a website for myself recently and it's nearing completion, I hope..  I would love for you guys to check it out and let me know what you think.  I'll update and let you know when it's actaully finished.. until then, here you go..






http://www.fairlessfotography.com


----------

